# Looking for Players (San Jose, CA Area)



## shawjames (Dec 3, 2005)

Hello,
We are looking for more players, D&D Living Greyhawk RPGA game.  We play on Tuesdays at Game Kastle in Santa Clara.  www.gamekastle.com

Please email me if anyone is interested in playing!
shawjames1@comcast.net

Game on!
-Shaw (Wood Elf Fighter)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 4, 2005)

Try the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.


----------



## Eridanis (Dec 4, 2005)

And away we go!


----------



## grodog (Dec 5, 2005)

Also try the Bay Area local gaming forums @ The Critical Hit:  http://www.cilibrin.net/rolldice/index.php


----------

